# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  هل من الممكن أن تكون الفتاه مهندسه ناجحه ؟

## زين

هل من الممكن أن تكون الفتاه مهندسه ناجحه ؟
من الممكن انها البنت تبدع بمجال الهندسه لانو الابداع ما الو حدود لا بذكر ولا بانثى
ولكن هاد الابداع بدو تفرغ يعني رح يكون على حساب شغلات تانيه كتيره بحياة الفتاه

----------


## N_tarawneh

وما المانع من أن تصبح مهندسة إسوة ً بالرجل ، بما أنها تريد كامل المساواة ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> هل من الممكن أن تكون الفتاه مهندسه ناجحه ؟
> من الممكن انها البنت تبدع بمجال الهندسه لانو الابداع ما الو حدود لا بذكر ولا بانثى
> ولكن هاد الابداع بدو تفرغ يعني رح يكون على حساب شغلات تانيه كتيره بحياة الفتاه




   I am sure    :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> I am sure



i’m too     :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ayman

اكيد وبالعكس راح تتفوق على الرجل لو صحتلها الفرصة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

نعم ولما لا..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon15:   :Icon15:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

why not

----------


## saousana

اكيد ممكن وممكن كتير

----------


## sam7jon

لا مش ممكن لانو اجازات الامومه بتأثر على مستواها الهندسي ,بعدين مين بوافق زوجته المهندسه تروح عالبيت اخر النهار او انها ماتتزوج

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ممكن و نص

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بالطبع ممكن و وشو اللي بيمنعها

----------


## جسر الحياة

*أكيد وليش لأ 
أصلا شو إلي بيمنعها*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نعم يمكن للفتاه ان تكون مهندسة ناجحة اذا كان عندها طموح 

وبالمثابرة يحصل كل شي

----------


## anas_shbeeb

مع كامل الاحترام الى الزميلات و بدون مجاملة و من خلال الخبرة في ميدان العمل فان المهندسات يكون اقرب عملها الى السكرتيرة اذا التزمت بدوام داخل المكتب وهو على الاغلب لانه مظنيتش تنزل على المواقع مش تقليل من شانهم لا بس لانو بمجتمعنا العربي لسا ما وصلنا لهاي المرحلة يعني العيب مش في المهندسات العيب او بلاش العيب خلينا نحكي الغلط في مجتمعنا احنا بس كعلم و معرفة ببصملهن بالعشرة و بالتوفيق لجميع الزميلات

----------


## الاء

اكيد راح تكون مبدعه وبما انها مبدعه اكيد را ح توفق بكتر اشياااء


مرررسي

----------


## آلجوري

> لا مش ممكن لانو اجازات الامومه بتأثر على مستواها الهندسي ,بعدين مين بوافق زوجته المهندسه تروح عالبيت اخر النهار او انها ماتتزوج


*ما تتزوج أريح إلها ولراسها ...* 


> مع كامل الاحترام الى الزميلات و بدون مجاملة و من خلال الخبرة في ميدان العمل فان المهندسات يكون اقرب عملها الى السكرتيرة اذا التزمت بدوام داخل المكتب وهو على الاغلب لانه مظنيتش تنزل على المواقع مش تقليل من شانهم لا بس لانو بمجتمعنا العربي لسا ما وصلنا لهاي المرحلة يعني العيب مش في المهندسات العيب او بلاش العيب خلينا نحكي الغلط في مجتمعنا احنا بس كعلم و معرفة ببصملهن بالعشرة و بالتوفيق لجميع الزميلات


*كلامك صح ... بالدراسة والاجتهاد احنا أشطر من الشباب .. غير هيك العتب ع المجتمع مو علينا ..*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مادخل بنت او شب.....
المهم التفوق والذكاء....والاتنين نفس الشي بالنجاح..لكن مين اللي بيستمر ..على الاغلب الشب لانو مجبور بالعمل ...
اما الفتاة فبيطلعلها التزامات تانية

----------


## diyaomari

أكيد ممكن وشو يلي بيمنعها ........

----------


## غير مسجل

نعم من الممكن ان تكون الفتاة المهندسة ناجحة في عملها ومتفوقة على الرجل بالمثابرة

----------


## future-engineer

اتصور الفتاة تقدر تبدع في مجال الهندسة ، و في كل المجالات الأخرى.

----------


## سويتر

ممكن كتير ليش لأ 

 :SnipeR (69):

----------


## احلى ابتسامة

**ايوة ممكن 
وتقدر بعد توافق بين وقتها بالبيت ووقتها بالعمل وليش ماتتزوج 
وايد مهندسات متزوجات 
تقبلو مروري مع احترامي الشديد لارائكم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لا مش ممكن لانو اجازات الامومه بتأثر على مستواها الهندسي ,بعدين مين بوافق زوجته المهندسه تروح عالبيت اخر النهار او انها ماتتزوج


يا ستي انا بوافق تكون مهندسه بس مش هندسه يلي بتحكي عنها هندسه معماريه تكون هندسه حاسوب هندسه صوت برمجيات يعني هيك شغلات وإلي الفخر تكون شريكه حياتي مهندسه

----------


## العالي عالي

انا متسغرب من السؤال

يعني شو  المانع انها تكون مهندشة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصراحة الإبداع ما يعرف شب والا بنت اما كمهندسة رح تكون مبدعة ومميزة وإذا كانت بمستوى ذكاء مبهر بتقدر زبطت أمورها بكل سهولة طبعا

----------


## shams spring

*اكيــــد ممكن .... هالشيء هاد ما اله علاقة شـــب اول بــنت 
حسب الانســـان نفسة.....*

----------

